# OPI Holland - Dutch Treats swatches



## beautybesties (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello, I wanted to share swatches from the OPI Holland collection, dutch treats set!









I Have a Herring Problem





Red Lights Ahead... Where?





Kiss Me On My Tulips





Pedal Faster Suzi!

What do you think??


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 12, 2012)

Pedal Faster Suzi looks really pretty! That's probably the only one I'd be interested in.


----------



## beautybesties (Feb 12, 2012)

That one is my favorite of these 4!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

I saw those at Ulta yesterday. Interesting but the colors don't really grab me.


----------



## katana (Feb 12, 2012)

Very pretty! I like the "Kiss me on my tulips" shade!


----------

